# What is a typical water/broth to rice ratio for paella?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is a typical water/broth to rice (short grain) ratio for paella?

TIA!


----------



## sdesforges (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a 2:1 (liquid:rice) ratio any time I cook rice, either plain (with gumbo) or in dishes such as jambalaya. Since jambalaya is the cousin of paella, I would assume the ratio should be the same.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Usually for rice I simply follow the directions on the bag, which many times is a 1 1/2 cups water to 1 cup rice. But for Paella I use 2:1 (stock:rice), Bomba or Basmati. 
dan


----------

